# Hanging fog machines



## parrism (Apr 2, 2009)

Can regular foggers be hung vertically so the fog falls downward from above?

Michael


----------



## cdub260 (Apr 2, 2009)

Parrism, unfortunately this is an area where we can't give you much beyond a yes or no answer as we cannot give advice on how to rig your fog machine.

With that said, my initial thought on this is that no, you can't mount your fog machine so that it points down. You can, however, attach a dryer hose or similar ducting means to the front of your fog machine and get the fog to shoot down by controlling the direction that it flows when it leaves the machine.


----------



## parrism (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for you quick response. Myproblem is that I found a really cool fog machine with a build in light that creates color stripes in the fog and Have to point it down if I want to use it. I already have two machines feeding fog UP through the set exactly as you suggested using hose ad that is working. Again, thanks


----------



## cdub260 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, if you can post details on your fog machine, such as manufacturer and model number, other CB members who deal with fog machines more often than I do might be able to give you a more informed answer to your question.


----------



## parrism (Apr 2, 2009)

This is not an expensive unit, it is:

Eliminator Fogger and Moonflower combo in one!

Fogger and Moonflower combo in one!


----------



## Les (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't look at the link, but I imagine it has a yoke. If so, you can hang it, but the angle might be limited. Main reason for this is most fog machines have a vent hole (or tube) in the fluid cap. If tilted too severely, you will have a fluid leak.


----------



## avkid (Apr 2, 2009)

Why not ask the manufacturer?


> Eliminator Lighting
> 4295 Charter Street
> Los Angeles, CA 90058
> 
> ...


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 2, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> Parrism, unfortunately this is an area where we can't give you much beyond a yes or no answer as we cannot give advice on how to rig your fog machine.



REPOSTED FROM NEW MEMBER BOARD:
I don't think that this question is against our TOS. The question is can you operate a fogger in a vertical orientation. It has nothing to do with rigging. I am not sure of the answer to this question, but I think that it should operate just fine. You would need to make sure that the fluid bottle sits upright, but that shouldn't be too hard. Since fluid is drawn by a pump it should be ok, however you might get some fluid leak out the nozzle of the hazer. If you have the machine, chances are you won't hurt the machine to try it.


----------



## avkid (Apr 2, 2009)

The unit appears to have an internal reservoir instead of an external bottle.




It might not feed if inverted.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 3, 2009)

On one of our shows we extend the feed tube on some snow F/X machines into a very large reservoir. We do it to prevent mid week refills, but if you apply the same theory to a fog machine I don't see why it wouldn't work if the machine was inverted and the fluid reservoir was upright. My only question would relate to what icewolf said. My fog machines throw a bit of liquid fluid out of the nozzle. They aren't poor quality or cheap machines so I have to assume that at some point this just becomes an accepted evil so I might try it a few times to make sure the amount of fluid is acceptable and not too slippery for the performers that might have to walk through it.


----------



## len (Apr 3, 2009)

I doubt that most atmospherics could be oriented that way. Likely you'd get some leaking if they were hung vertically. I would go with low smoke hung horizontally and pipe it to where you need it. It should creep down the cyc or whatever to give you more the effect you're looking for. I'd contact Rosco, since they make a lot of special designs for the movie industry.


----------

